# Best face wash and moisturizer?



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

as title says.

Im in need of a good face wash that clears black heads ect and also a moisturizer that isnt tacky on the face/ makes the face feel greasy.

Also any good face mask products out there too?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

might get better advise here > http://www.mumsnet.com/


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Exfoliate & apply L'Oréal anti aging moisturiser.

Who wants a face like Sid James?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Nivea men's range is good stuff, I use the sensitive ones and they work a treat. No greasiness.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Nivea men's range is good stuff, I use the sensitive ones and they work a treat. No greasiness.


Same. Good stuff they are


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dr Organics Snail gel and cream are really nice, don't clog or anything, and especially with the gel, no greasiness.


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

Best face wash ever;










Best moisturiser ever;










Money back guarantee!!


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

Wash face with water, dry. Repeat once daily.

Your welcome :thumb

Plus uve probably got large pores (same ere) I doubt you'll get rid of those blackheads


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I use Bulldog, good stuff


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Kyoku for men lava masque.

Men-U moisturiser.

Say what you will, but I look f**king fabulous.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> I use Bulldog, good stuff


 Same, it was on offer in Morrison's so I bagged a moisturiser.

I never used to moisturise but I do feel better for doing so, especially now I'm the wrong side of 30!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> I never used to moisturise but I do feel better for doing so, especially now I'm the wrong side of 30!


 Me too, mate. Never saw the fuss until I tried it (although I'm just shy of 30)


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> Me too, mate. Never saw the fuss until I tried it (although I'm just shy of 30)


 Prevention is very much better than the cure.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.echemist.co.uk/p-l-real-men-expert-pure-power-active-moisturiser-anti-spot?metrics=gprod&sv=22082&curr=GBP&showVAT=true&gclid=CjwKEAiA2ve0BRDCgqDtmYXlyjkSJACEPmdwGzNWt4_DgBbmAMToVvN8hbeBDRc9RFdctsXCKEqumRoCloXw_wcB

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=264178765

i have used these for years. very good and the moisturisor is no greasy like most.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Got a L'Oreal men expert hydra energetic gift set for Christmas, the face wash is lovely and leaves a cold tingly sensation on your face after you've used it. I haven't tried the moisturiser yet though!

Used the bulldog sensitive one before and liked it!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

It's all a bit Joey Essex in here.

Benders. :whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I use all my wifes stuff....when she's not about, saves me a fortune.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

mal said:


> I use all my wifes stuff....when she's not about, saves me a fortune.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

richardrahl said:


> View attachment 120004


 lol would look better without the goaty......


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Ares said:


> I use Bulldog, good stuff


 This. Brilliant moisturiser, especially for a big shaved slap head with combination skin 

My go to face wash for 3 years has been this king of shaves. V good, buy it in bulk off amazon. Dries you out nicely but not too dry.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B008XHJ9IQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_14?qid=1453399890&sr=8-14&pi=AC_SX110_SY165&keywords=king+of+shaves


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> It's all a bit Joey Essex in here.
> 
> Benders. :whistling:


 Have to polish the turd anyway we can


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Adli do a great one for £6.99 it compares with £100 ones


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

L orieal energetic face wash about 5 times a week then their face scrub twice a week.

Palmers coca butter everyday after the gym on shoulders chest arms and face


----------



## animalhunter95 (Nov 22, 2015)

the best is simple oil-free face wash, u don't need anything harsh on ur face to avoid acne/dried skin.

The best is clean and clear OIL free face wash (not exfoliate)

moisturizer is probably nutrogina oil free range . have a look.

I would avoid nivea at all cost, but they have good body lotion.

no ****


----------



## Kylie777 (Feb 7, 2016)

I have tried so many different cleansers for skin but it is just a waste of money really. The best way to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maggot_therapyclean skin is a therapy. I have to do it 2 times a year and the result of fantastic


----------

